# فصل ثاني اكسيد الكربون؟؟



## فوشيا (24 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم..

اريد الاجابه ع السؤال التالي:

**ماهي درجة حرارة فصل كلاً من غاز الاكسجين والكربون؟؟

بمعنى غاز ثاني اكسيد الكربون يحتوي على غازي الاكسجين والكربون فعند درجة حرارة كم يفصل الاكسجين عن الكربون ..

وشكراً..

ارجو ان يكون السؤال واضح..والرد ايضاًً واضح ومختصر..


----------



## عبود20 (25 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخت فوشيا:

إن عملية الفصل غير منطقية او غير مجدية اقتصاديا وذلك لان عملية الفصل تحتاج الى طاقة كبيره وبالتالي إنتاج كمية اكبر من ثاني اكسيد الكربون بمعنى اخر لو اردنا فصل واحد مول منCO2 الى كربون واوكسجين فإننا نحتاج الى كمية كبيرة من الطاقة وبالتالي يصدر عن هذه الطاقة CO2 بكميات اكبر بكثير من من التي سيتم تكسيرها

يمكنك قراءة المقال التالي

http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=splitting-carbon-dioxide


----------

